
Review of “Technical Blogging” by Antonio Cangiano - acangiano
http://www.larryullman.com/2012/05/07/review-of-technical-blogging-by-antonio-cangiano/
======
alecco
> The area in which I learned the most is promoting the blog via social media
> and other avenues, such as Reddit.

